# Wann ist eine Grafikkarte duallink-fähig?



## Gahan (2. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Nvidia GeForce 6600 GT verkaufen, die zwei DVI-Ausgänge hat. Dualhead-fähig ist sie, klar, aber jetzt wurde ich gefragt, ob sie auch duallink-fähig ist. Ich weiß leider nicht, was duallink bedeutet. Wenn ich google, zeigt mein Internet Explorer einen Fehler an, so dass ich nicht googlen kann. Könnte mir hier bitte jemand erklären, was "duallink" heißt?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Nico Graichen (2. November 2007)

Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für die eigentliche Datenübertragung nutzt DVI den Standard TMDS. Dabei hängt es von der zu übertragenden Datenmenge (Videobandbreite) ab, ob eine einfache (Single-Link) oder doppelte (Dual-Link) TMDS-Verbindung erforderlich ist. Die maximale Auflösung bei Single-Link-Kabeln ist 1600 × 1200 Pixel (UXGA) bzw. 1920 × 1200 (WUXGA) wenn Grafikkarte und Monitor reduced blanking unterstützen, bei Dual-Link-Kabeln berechnet sich die Auflösung über die Formel
> 
> X-Auflösung × Y-Auflösung × Refreshrate × (1 + Totzeitverluste in %) = Bandbreite
> 
> ...


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface


----------



## Gahan (15. November 2007)

Eine Frage hätte ich da noch: Meine GraKa ist duallink-fähig, aber trotzdem zeigt ForceWare eine maximale Auflösung von 1600 x 1200 an. Liegt es daran, dass ich (über einen Adapter) noch einen analogen Röhrenmonitor dranhängen habe?  Würde ForceWare etwas anderes anzeigen, wenn ich über DVI ein TFT angeschlossen hätte?


----------

